# Just a question



## treysik (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey folks,

I have quite the experience with reptiles (snakes and lizards), but new to Tegu's. I just got myself a baby (6-7 inches) B&W Colombian Tegu. He appears healthy and active. But, I have a question. 

How much time do they spend burrowed? He seems to burrow A LOT and, at one point, I'm not sure he even came out. He has his hides, but rather then go in them, he burrows deep down (I know that's normal) - so, I guess really, I just want to know how long they tend to stay burrowed?

His basking spot is sitting at 113 degrees and yes, he has full UVB too. The setup perfect (for his size), including 6 inches of substrate/

Thanks so much!


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 5, 2013)

burrowing is quite normal tegus love to do it and since yours is new he or she is probably still acclimating so he will probably burrow more than normal once it is used to its new environment his activity will pick up


----------



## treysik (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks, I figured as much, since he's only on day 3 with me.

I do have another question to add - eating. I know what there diet is, so I'm not concerned there - but, mine hasn't eaten yet, I've tried in and out of the cage. Currently, I just tried crickets, no luck. I am going out today to get some worms to try him on. Any suggestions here?

Thanks!


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 5, 2013)

it will take roughly a week for him to get used to you and his surroundings once he feels safe he will be ready to eat get ready for it lol tegus are pigs


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 5, 2013)

In response to both of your questions, as stated above - your tegu is probably just acclimating. Give him a week or two and I'd assume he'll come around. In regards to feeding, stick to feeding in the enclosure until he or she is comfortable. I always fed my tegus inside their enclosure and never faced food aggression - I wouldn't worry about it too much, try leaving some turkey in there or drop a few crickets in there and I'm sure he'll get to them.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 5, 2013)

When you feed inside the enclosure, just make sure not to place the bowl right in front of your tegu. Mine is not food aggressive normally, but just recently, he charged at the bowl as I was placing it right in front of him. Not my hands, just the bowl. He knows his bowl. When I place it a foot or more away, he calmly walks over to it and eats.


----------



## treysik (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah perfect thanks! 

Being as he is a Colombian I was worried about tank aggression with feeding in tank. Ill give they a go. He's not to young to put raw turkey in? 

Thanks again everyone! :$


----------



## KritterKeeper (Apr 6, 2013)

I would think the ground meats would be fine. As far as tank feeding i dont think theres any harm in seeing how he does and if it becomes a problem you could always just switch to tote feeding. My columbian goes alittle crazy when he sees his food bowl and charges for it. Hes so quick i literally barely have time to get my hand away. He hasnt actually bit my hand but hes come close enough multiple times and ive had to jerk my hand back so now i always feed in a tote and things are alot more calm for both of us. I put the food in the tote, open his cage and he just climbs down into it. I actually leave the cage door slightly open and he climbs back in when hes done =)


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 7, 2013)

Colombians burrow more than the Args. I agree that they are faster, mine can be fast chargers as well.


----------



## treysik (Apr 7, 2013)

Well today my little guy came out finally and boy he was hungry! I pit my hand in to pet him first, which as skittish as he is, he let me. Then I tossed in 10 crickets and he went nuts for them. I think he ended up eating 25 or so before stopping. Thank god! He/she is so adorable!


----------

